# New pictures of benny



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

YAY thats right i have new pictures of benny.
Hope you enjoy them =)

Me and benny









Excuse my hands they are my bad habbit haha.









First trot of the day! Warming up.. He dosnt even have a care in the world.









Transtition from walk to canter









Random picture









I started his Hunter Jumper training today he done well.
I taught myself to jump so please excuse me..









In his stable today









haha i look like a dike anyways this is me and benny, benny was being all prancy and stuff so i got my mate to take a picture.









Me and my cousin









Layin on the floor Lol









These are all over the last 2 weeks.
ive got 346 pictures my auntie took of me and benny.
And more that my mate took.

What can i say i love pictures.
I hope you enjoyed them as much as i did.

Who ever got through all those pictures gets a cookie

Holly.


----------



## BMMorgans (May 7, 2007)

GOOD GOD AMIGHTY! Are you an idiot! lying in front of a horse?!?!?! That has to be one of the most stupid things I have seen someone do. It doesnâ€™t matter how nice/broke or dependable you think your horse is â€œNEVER TAKE THEM FOR GRANTED!!â€ You would be gone in a heart beat if he all the sudden got spooked or decided to run over you .

Sorry for sounding so blunt/ Mean or whatever but........ :shock:


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

:shock: Whoa don't go biting my head off.
He is my horse i honestly don't care what you think you have no right in the world to just come on here and start going at me. I do not care what your excuses are it is rude and inappropriate.

I take my own risks I've don't this 100 times over. You should see me when i lay under neither him and when he bows and i have someone on him and when i ride him with nothing and jump over jumps or when i gallop bareback no hands in a halter and lead rope.

I trust him he is my baby.
If you have nothing nice to say do me a favor and say nothing at all.

This goes for everyone! If you have nothing nice to say say nothing at all!


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

although i think this could have been said in a nicer way, i have to agree w/ morgan. even though you trust him, you must still realize that he is a horse, not a dog, and horses get ruined when we treat them like a dog. 

we are just trying to look out for your safty.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hm...well. They've already yelled at you, so I'll just say he's a kind-looking, beautiful horse. Grats on having such a nice companion


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I must have ruined him way by now its been nery 5 years :roll: .

Thankyou for your nice comment Sara


----------



## Chewy Mic Chewerson (Jul 18, 2007)

She's doing nothing wrong! If she trusts her horse, then let her lay in front of it. Laying in front of a horse is not even that dangerous...

You should just keep you mouth shut, it's her horse, and there for her choice.
and how is she treeting him like a dog?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i side with chewy...i'm sorry you had not right to say any thing about her actions with her horse..........IF YOU CAN'T PLAY NICE IN THE SAND BOX, THEN DON'T PLAY......i have a 13 year year old dare devil who does the same with abby....i do not say a thing about it because I DID THE SAME THING AT HER AGE!!!!!, there's a bond between ridder and horse and maybe you can not be that trusting with your horse but some of us have a lot of faith in our horses..........


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Benny looks like a wonderful horse, AP; a real treasure to be sure. 

I think if you were my daughter I'd ask you not to lay down in front of him, though :wink: But hey, you're young and I did things like that then, too! When you grow up you'll look back and groan and say "I can't believe I did that!" (Trust me, we mom's know these things because we've been there, done that...we were kids once, too!)

But for now, I'm glad Benny is your buddy and taking care of you!


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey, holly. It's me, lawsofattraction from SH! :wink: Chill guys. It's her horse, her life, and she takes her own risks, when and if she wants. I bet you've done a few things like that yourself, so don't even try to blame someone esle. What a good way to welcome new members. My second post here is defending someone, who I'm friends with. Ye gods, could this be a worse greeting? I lay in front of my horse, because guess what? I don't care. I trust my horse, and I know other people do the same. You don't have to be an idoit to lay in front of your horse. We know the risks and don't need you're "help", thank you very much. :wink: Holly, Benny is adorable!


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 25, 2007)

Benny is incredibly cute! Jazz is a fleabitten grey arab like him, so I suppose I'm partial!

Here is Mr. Jazz. He is my baby! I've just been out to see him. I've had him for 11 years and love him more each year!









Seriously though, be careful. You're an adult and you have the right to do whatever you want. It looks like you and Benny have a lot of fun together. For my first 5-7 years in horses I did a lot of things I look back at and sigh. I rode horses that were barely broke and dead crazy to boot. I galloped through pastures in halter and leadrope. I laid down in stalls with the horses. I laid down in front of them. I talked on my cell phone while riding, at the trot and canter. Many of these things Jazz and I did together. Somehow I was never hurt, but looking back I'd never do most of it again. It wasn't worth the risk just to have a laugh and say I'd been there done that. Benny is very kind by the looks of it, but he's still a horse. Something could come up behind him and spook him, and immediately he'd take action and move forward. When herd animals stampede they often kill many of their own - it's what they do: run first, ask questions later. Taking a little extra precaution with Benny today could very well be what gives you the chance to enjoy him tomorrow. 

Trust me, it's not worth it. Have a good time, but take care. Though I was never injured, I've seen very good friends of mine be gravely injured, and knew of a girl that was killed because she was too proud to listen to what those around her were telling her. A bit of a laugh isn't worth that risk.

I'm sorry that things got heated and offensive, and in my opinion that wasn't the way to approach the topic. I'm hoping though that this didn't make you sour on the subject and close your mind. Please be careful, and enjoy that lovely horse of yours!


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

Benny is so sweet! Looks like you have so much fun with him.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Although I do not totally agree with laying in front of a horse, I will defend APs actions as she seems to know her horse.

The stud mistress where I used to work could do anything with her primary stallion. Even if he was in the middle of teasing a mare he would protect her. She was once knocked to the ground by a mare and fell in front of her boy, he stopped and walked around her then finished the job with his mare. This is a stallion in full breeding mode and he still had the conscience to look after his handler, how many others would have just run over the top of her??

In my opinion if you feel you know and trust your horse, why not. You'll soon learn, if you get hurt, that maybe it wasn't such a good idea


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone.

Wow thankyou so much for Defending me !!

I know the risks i take and i can see what can happen i have quiet the amagination to see it from all views but still dont like to be called stupid by all means.

I was riding him bareback with a bridle and we were cantering i lost my balance comming around a corner and came off and hit a fence i was nocked unconchous for easy 20mins (no one was at the horses) all i remember was comming off hitting something and seing legs in frount of me, My mum said when she came benny was standing over me like over over and he wouldnt let my mum nere him or me! 
I was alright tho!

Thankyou soo much everyone for the info/stories and everything.
Now maybe this thread can be a little Directed into another way..
Wow that didnt make sence.
oh well.
Thanx again. x x x x


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Ya know. I have seen people do SO much stuff with there horses and ponies. Things you wouldn't even imagined. People laying infront of there horse, Feeding them awful foods, and standing on there backs, ect. I have just learned that this is what they say, "It's my horse". So I have learned to just be quiet. And I have seen so much people being hurt by there horses, even killed by doing things like that but heres the phrase "It's my horse". So heres MY phrase:

"It may be your horse, but it's still a horse."


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

he's gorgeous. =)
the first pic I really like of him, his freckles really stand out. xP 
And I love your jodz, lol.


----------



## amethgr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

*I enjoyed them*

Handsome fella. the picts made me smile.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Aww thankyou heeps for your comments!

Hehe those arnt joddies those are Vondutch` Original Trackt pants 8) 
that ive turned into joddies.

Hehe yeah he has cute freckles :wink:


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 25, 2007)

Arabian Princess, if your not careful Benny might be out of your hands  Just kidding! He's such a handsome boy! You must be very proud to have him, and thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

You can't steal my baby LOL!

:wink: 

Thankyou for your beautiful commmentttssss
everyone means alot.


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

great pics..benny looks like an angel.
i used to live at aldinga lol..now im a bit more south.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey thanx for the comment.

Oh really? What a small world :shock:


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

All i'm going to say is that if you are going to post pictures on the internet expect comments, good or bad, that the persons opinon and everyone is intitled to speak there mind


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Um thanx for telling me something i already new :wink:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

i cant see the pics


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

ok, now i can see them. he's a very cute horse!!!! and i hope everything goes well with the jumping.


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

well in my point of view....good on u for havein such a good relationship with ur horse and the trust that u would hav with that horse would be huge. personly i think that if u dont take risks with ur horse or do stupid things to the then how are they goin to learn if someone comes up and does somefin stupid then whats goin to happen??
no its really good that u trust ur horse and he trusts u....by the way i do pretty much the same stuff that u do wif ur horse, i do that wif mine, i pull the tail, lay down in front of her, lay in the paddock while shes chuckin a raz, when groomin i go underneath her....people do this to there horses in there everyday life. 

its not lik ur the only one that has dont this so dont feel bad or anything.
how about those horses in shows how they sit and everything...that is done out of trust...trust gets u very far with ur horse.

people hav no right to critasize u all they can really do is tell u to be careful or tell u that its not a good idea.
its ur choice yeh its dangerous yeh its stupid and yeh its crazy but were just kids and we r havin fun with our mates and puttin or trust in them, no one else knows our horses lik we do!!! we r the ones the spend all times with them having fun or training doesnt matter what.
but all in other words his a nice horse and he has a very nice eye.


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

very beautiful horse! and dont worry i could do the same and lay infront of my horse as well. thats good that you and horse share a trust with one another.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww he is so cute! He looks like such a sweetie! 
& yes it is dangerous, but haven't we all broken some safety rules when riding? I remember once I didn't wear a helmet when I was with my horse in her stall. Ooops! Didn't do it again, but you all know what I mean, sometimes we break rules!
It's her horse, let her do what she wants, you don't need to be so harsh. LOL. But your horse is very nice!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Cute,
We are young and stupid- live it up!!


----------



## gallopracer992 (Sep 9, 2007)

Your horse is absolutley Beautiful!!! I must admit that i sit in front of my horse everytime I get bored practicing halter(which is everytime I practice halter!) But you can only get the great pictures from that angle, right?


----------



## yougogirl (Sep 21, 2007)

It is nice to see people trust their horses so much. I thought I was the only one. People are always saying things about the things I do with my mare. I tell you, If I had to choose a horse to walk over me I would choose my mare. She is so gentle. I do eveything to her. She has back problems so I have to stand right behind her and pull on her tail. People say I should be putting her in stocks to do that and I am dumb for standing be hind her. I have had her for 10 years and she has never done anything to hurt me. She is 30 now and still as sweet as you can get them. I am having a really hard time finding another horse that is like her. I think it is wonderful to be able to trust your horse that much. Keep up the great work you are doing with him.


----------

